
JavaScript Code smell Survey - xweb
https://srvy.online/js
======
justsorneguy
Around 20 questions, and doesn't show the results at the end...

~~~
xweb
I am not affiliated, but I thought the questions were interesting. Hopefully
there's a good follow-up post afterwards...

